# radistar generation rsa0591 remote start



## perry deep (Feb 20, 2014)

i installed a remote start in my car toyota corolla 1994 but i dont knw what i did wrong with it door locks work perfect . and yea i didnt hook up the wire from the harness of my remote start to the parking or neutral wire and the one with brake these both are not hooked up..should this be the problem ?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Without looking at the installation manual I would say yes to the neutral safety switch not being wired in as a problem. Wire the remote as instructed in the manual......every wire has a purpose.


----------



## perry deep (Feb 20, 2014)

i installed the switch but now when i start it from the remote it starts for four frequent interval, like a certain period of time and then stop


----------

